# family vs career. i chose family



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

so because STBXH kicked my butt out of the house and our business, im pennyless and jobless.
then i sold myself in the workforce market. went home to mum&dad's for a while. then after 3weeks waiting, I got 3 interviews and aced all of them.

but like a bomb,all of a sudden, my sister's FIL passed away. 
my dad had a stroke last year, causing brain infarction. daddy i knew is not there anymore. during the year i never came home because i was busy -yeah, typical-. 

i was being sentimental, or maybe emotional, but the death of my sister's FIL slapped me on the face. i turned down all the jobs. i want to take care of my dad, i want to spend more time with him. i was always this busy little bee, even i love my parents, i rarely went home even on holidays, special family occasions, and all. i feel like a wayward daughter and i really really want to be there for my dad because he was always be there for me.

so i talked to mum. i told her that i will stay at home with them and re-build my own business like i always did. i could work from home while helping her takes care dad. my mum still holds a job meanwhile dad is already retired. she told me to do anything my heart tells me and she will support me 100%.

im not looking for absolution, i just think that nowadays how much money you earn is a definition of personal achievement. maybe im just an idiot to turn down such jobs that i need so much. but i chose this, not because i had no options. i chose this because i had options.

i wonder if what anyone would do if they';re in my shoes. which one you choose?


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Good For You! You won't regret it. 
Two things struck me from your post. First, my wonderful father is no longer with me. I was very present in his life up until the day he died, I cherish the memories I have, you have an opportunity to make memories now with your dad that will last for the rest of your life. Second, I made a similar type of decision recently. I decided to change my career and make less money so I could spend more time with my children. I don't regret it for one minute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillPrez (Dec 8, 2012)

You have good did, career also needed with family if i chose both then good.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

coffee4me said:


> Good For You! You won't regret it.
> Two things struck me from your post. First, my wonderful father is no longer with me. I was very present in his life up until the day he died, I cherish the memories I have, you have an opportunity to make memories now with your dad that will last for the rest of your life. Second, I made a similar type of decision recently. I decided to change my career and make less money so I could spend more time with my children. I don't regret it for one minute.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hi coffee, thank you for the insight. it brings tears to my eyes.
yes i don't want to lose these times with my dad, i think i've been away too long from him. 15 years long.
and i know i wont regret it, and thank you to telling me that again. family is really important, isn't it? 



WillPrez said:


> You have good did, career also needed with family if i chose both then good.


there will be tough times try to rebuild a business from scratch, i know. but knowing i do this not only for me, but for the man who loves me unconditionally, never asks me for anything, and gives his life for me, this makes me happy


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

family. without a doubt.
i came back to my hometown after many years of being away, having my own career, and travelling.
i came back and helped my dad and mom run our family business.
i got to spend the last ten years of my dads life building one of the best friendships, if not THE best friendship, of my life with him.
i dont regret it. it was likely the best decision i ever made.


----------

